# Papas prop advice replies



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you want to talk shit do it and don’t be passive aggressive. 
Welcome to the forum. I am just figuring out these shallow water boats, glad you are here to teach me about them...


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you want to talk shit do it and don’t be passive aggressive.
> Welcome to the forum. I am just figuring out these shallow water boats, glad you are here to teach me about them...


None of us know it all, I learn more than I know every day. If you meant to label me as passive aggressive that would be an accomplishment on my part because I tend to be more aggressive to a fault usually! Thanks!
I do have extensive experience concerning tunnel hull performance as do many people on the forum do I am sure. I will help where I can about what I know and learn when I don’t.
thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> None of us know it all, I learn more than I know every day. If you meant to label me as passive aggressive that would be an accomplishment on my part because I tend to be more aggressive to a fault usually! Thanks!
> I do have extensive experience concerning tunnel hull performance as do many people on the forum do I am sure. I will help where I can about what I know and learn when I don’t.
> thanks for the welcome.


Same here!


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. The more members who share info the better this board is.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Most people know forman help design some of powertech props so whats the fuss


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Silent Drifter said:


> You aint my papa !you more a poopa stirra
> 
> Most people know forman help design some of powertech props so whats the fuss


Thank you, very kind of you to share your wisdom.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Just clowning 🤡 but i did read somewhere that foreman was designing or working with powertech,infact it was a post by Smackdaddy53 👍


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Silent Drifter said:


> Just clowning 🤡 but i did read somewhere that foreman was designing or working with powertech,infact it was a post by Smackdaddy53 👍



Posted by WHO?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

By Smackdaddy53 thread was "Powertech vs Foreman"

The thread itself was from member Bruce J


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mako 181 said:


> Posted by WHO?


Me


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Me


LMAO


----------

